
Ask HN: Why Did Cuil Fail? - saadalem
What could be done to have made it successful ?
======
rachelbythebay
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/7da5i/police_rai...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/7da5i/police_raids_reveal_baby_farms/c06cqxb/)

That post pretty much nailed it for me. Asking for a hamburger and getting a
raccoon? That's about how far off the mark their results were at the time.

------
smacktoward
Even back in the aughts, if you want to be successful in search, there has to
be some angle in which your product is better than Google's.

Cuil wasn't.

------
gshdg
For people to have heard of it would probably be a start.

